# Profibus Abschlußwiderstand an Master auch ein?



## olitheis (14 November 2007)

Hallo,
muss man den Abschlußwiderstand am Stecker des S7 Master eigentlich auch einschalten? Ich habe ein Profibusnetzwerk, das am Master verzweigt und an den beiden Enden sind natürlich die Widerstände zugeschaltet.
Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegange, dass die Widerstände am Master nicht eingeschaltet werden. Ich habe jedoch gestern mit einem Profibus Diagnosegerät den Qualitätswert des Profibusses untersucht, wobei mir auffiel, dass der durchschnittliche Qualitätswert bei zugeschaltetem Widerstand besser ist, als bei abgeschaltetem. Macht das Sinn, oder habe ich ein anderes Problem?

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## KG_TC (14 November 2007)

Dein Problem liegt wohl wo anders, wenn ich mitten im Netz einen Winderstand einschalte dann ist dort das Ende und die Qualli natürlich besser

wie ist deine Busgeschwindigkeit, wie lang ist dein Bus?


----------



## olitheis (14 November 2007)

nur wenn ich den Abschlußwiderstand am Master einschalte, dann sollte doch eigentlich die CPU meckern, oder nicht, da ja dann einige Teilnehmer, die projektiert sind nicht mehr am Bus verfügbar sind. Es bleibt aber alles "grün" (!?).
Ich würde mal die Länge auf insgesamt ca. 110m tippen. Die Geschwindikkeit musste ich schon von 1.5Mbit auf 187.5kbit reduzieren, um den Bus überhaupt zum Laufen zu bringen. Aber wie gesagt, mit Abschlußwiderstand "Ein" am Profibusstecker des Master ist die Qualität des Profibus besser, und alle Teilnehmer kommunizieren.
Ich habe mal ein Schema mit meinem Profibusnetzwerk hochgeladen.

danke nochmal

edit: habe gerade gesehen, dass die Grafik nicht gut zu erkennen ist. Prinzipiell gehen zwei Stränge vom Master aus. Ein strang mit 3 DP-Slaves und ein Strang mit 6 DP-Slaves. Jeweils am Ende und am Master ist der Widerstand ein. Länge: ca: 100-110m gesamt


----------



## plc_tippser (14 November 2007)

Hei,

was hast du denn für einen Steckerhersteller an deinem Master? Die Siemensstecker klemmen ja einen Pfad komplett ab, das ist auch so in der Realität.

pt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 November 2007)

Die Abschlusswiderstände haben nichts mit Master oder Slave zu tun, denn dies ist eine Protokollangelegenheit. Sie müssen am Busende den Bus abschließen. Hier handelt es sich um die Busphysik (Buselektrik) und dient zur Verhinderung von Reflexionen an offenen Enden etc. In der Mitte des Busses müssen alles Widerstände abgeschaltet sein.


----------



## olitheis (14 November 2007)

ist ein WAGO 750-960.
ok, da der Master nunmal nicht am Ende sitzt, muss also auch der Abschlußwiderstand ausgeschaltet werden. Komisch ist halt nur, dass mir den PBT3 ein besseres Bild Zeigt, wenn der Abschlußwiderstand "Ein" ist.
Und kann es ein, dass ich bei einer Leitungslänge von etwas mehr als 100m nicht mehr mit 1.5mbit fahren kann, bzw. den Bus gar nicht zum Laufen bekomme. Vielleicht sollte ich doch nochmal die Verdrahtung kontrollieren (Schirm usw...).
Oli


----------



## KG_TC (14 November 2007)

also 1,5 mbit solltest du im normalfall bis 200m zu laufen bringen, hier würde ich doch mal auf die Verkabelung schauen.

Ach noch ein gern gemachter Fehler  die maximale Anzahl der DP Teilnehmer ist nicht gleich eingestellt. 

Ja und dann gab es noch die maximalen Verbindungs Ressourcen, aber ich weis nicht was du für einen Master hast und was du für Slaves nutzt


----------



## olitheis (14 November 2007)

wo muss ich denn die max. Anzahl der DP Teilnehmer überall einstellen/abgleichen? 
Ich habe eine CPU 315-2 DP und WAGO 750-333 Slaves. Was muss denn bei den Verbindungs Ressourcen eingestellt werden?
Danke nochmal
oli


----------



## KG_TC (14 November 2007)

Da es eine 315 2DP ist sind die Verbindungs Ressourcen eigentlich egal, also sie kann genug.

ich tippe mal das es an der Teilnehmerzahl liegt, in der CPU stelle ich das in der HW Konfig unter DP ein ist standartmäßig bei der 315 auf 126 teste da mal mit 32, 64 und 96 meines wissens kann wago nur mit Maximal 96 knoten umgehen.

Wo ich das bei Wago einstelle weis ich leider nicht, keine Erfahrung halt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 November 2007)

Hallo Oli,



olitheis schrieb:


> ..Die Geschwindikkeit musste ich schon von 1.5Mbit auf 187.5kbit reduzieren, um den Bus überhaupt zum Laufen zu bringen...


Da stimmt grundsätzlich was nicht, hört sich nach einem offenen Busende an. Überprüfe noch mal die Verkabelung, insbesondere die Abschlusswiderstände. Nur am Busende müssen/dürfen sie eingeschaltet sein. Mit dem Testgerät müssen von den beiden Busenden(!) alle Teilnehmer mit gutem Pegel zu sehen sein.

Sind die Buskabel an den Busenden richtig angeschlossen (Eingang am Stecker)?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Jo (14 November 2007)

was für Teilnehmer hast du an den Leitungsenden? Sind die immer versort?
Schau mal beim Felser http://www.profibus.felser.ch/ unter Busabschluß.
mfG. Jo


----------



## olitheis (14 November 2007)

die Teilnehmer an den Enden sind immer versorgt. 
Ich werde morgen noch mal den Bustester ranhängen, vorher aber sämtliche Busstecker neu (persönlich) anschließen. Vielleicht komme ich ja so weiter.
Oli


----------



## olitheis (16 November 2007)

also nachdem die Profibusverkabelung komplett neu angeschlossen wurde (alle Stecker), läuft auch der Bus mit 1.5Mbit einwandfrei!
Kaum macht man alles richtig, klappts... 

Danke an alle
Oli


----------



## KG_TC (16 November 2007)

Erinnert mich doch glatt an eine Inbetriebnahme mitte diesen Jahres,

Ich, nach dem ich 8 von 12 DP Steckern (FastConect) neu geklemmt hatte, frage den Elektriker: "Du kann es sein das du ne Rot Grün schwäche hast."
Elektriker: "Ja"

Wer ist eigentlich auf diese Wahnwitzige Idee gekommen Profibus Rot Grün zu machen???

Ja weis ist OT, aber passt hier grad und passiert mir unheimlich oft.

Aber schön zu hören daß du das hinbekommen hast


----------

